# Power steering fluid disappearing...



## WindsorGLX (Dec 5, 2003)

To preface this, I have a '99 A4 1.8tQ. Forgive me if this is an easy fix, but here is the problem; whenever it gets cold, my power steering fluid seems to disappear. I open the reservoir to check the level of fluid and it is extremely low. I look around the PS pump, the PS lines and whatnot and cannot find a leak anywhere. I make sure to fill the reservoir back up with the Audi PS fluid when it's low. It is beyond me why the fluid is disappearing the way it is. Could it possibly be collecting in the steering rack? Like I said, forgive me if this is an easy fix...it's just not adding, to me at least.
Thanks for the help,
Kevin


----------



## animaniac (May 26, 2005)

*Re: Power steering fluid disappearing... (WindsorGLX)*

The engine should be running steering wheel straight when your checking the fluid.
When the racks screwed it leaks, as does the pump.
Check the steering rack tierods for fluid leaking..


----------



## bobbyborakid (Apr 27, 2007)

hey check the sensor on the rack. its on the passenger side of the car in the front of the engine bay. easiest way to find it is stand in front of the car facing the motor, if u were to put ur hands on the rad support to lean on it just look straight down, you'll see it. it has a little wire harness clipped on it. mine cracked and i was loosing fluid just like you. I just replaced it cuz i tried to epoxy it, tape it, everything and nothing worked but replacement. good luck hope i helped


----------

